# Skyhook, Handrail & Jack ???



## tales (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,
This is my 1st post outside the "New Member Board" forum. So here are my questions, Im taking the test for Local 52 again There are some trick questions ex.

"What is the height of a handrail?" A handrail has two heights 34" horizontal on a landing. And 30" off the front of a stair thread to the top of the rail. What answer should i give? 

"Define a Jack?" At all shops i work at a "Jack" is a right triangle shaped brace made out of 1X3 to hold up wings/flats. I think they want the definition of a hydraulic jack, this jack in the "Backstage handbook" Does anyone use the same term to hold up flats?

"What is a Skyhook?" I was told this is a "J" shaped letter cut out of ply-wood to hold cables above sets, Is this true?

If anyone can help with this I would really appreciate it


----------



## Footer (Sep 8, 2010)

I would give the railing height for a standard platform/deck. A jack is what is used to hold up a flat, I don't think I have ever used a hydraulic bottle jack in a theatre. For the skyhook, that sounds like it is something before my time...


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 8, 2010)

What's the difference between a Leviton Skyhook.pdf and an ETC RLP?

tales, the only time I've heard the term used, it was in humor, like board stretcher: "There's no structure, we'll just rig that from a skyhook." Your definition may be quite accurate for your Local and the shops it serves, but it is not a widely accepted term, to my knowledge.

As you wander around CB, notice that words like jack, platform, deck have a dotted yellow underline the first time they are used in a post. Click on a word to be taken to its wiki entry. It's one of the best features of CB. Anyone can edit or add definitions or terms. We even have a waiting list of terms to be defined, at !Please Help the Glossary! - ControlBooth .

As for railing height, I'd give the OSHA and/or UBC requirements. But I'd have to look them up, and wouldn't expect anyone to know it without research.

Footer, I've used a hydraulic jack in the theatre, to jack up a revolve to get under it to fix a caster.


----------



## Footer (Sep 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> tales, the only time I've heard the term used, it was in humor, like board stretcher: "There's no structure, we'll just rig that from a skyhook." Your definition may be quite accurate for your Local and the shops it serves, but it is not a widely accepted term, to my knowledge.


 
I have heard it used in that context. Its usually right next to the gravity switch.


----------



## tales (Sep 8, 2010)

Kyle, the thing with this test is most of the answers are in the "Backstage handbook" Im a union Carpenter & this book has many mistakes. Its a shop test, I have built scenery for TV & Broadway for over 30 years. We have used hydraulic jacks in the shop. 
This is the only Jack listed in the book So what Jack are they talking about!
ex. on the test you have to layout a stringer for a 48" upper level staircase using 8" risers the book shows 6 risers, but states 5 risers can be used the 6th riser is the upper level. And you must use the books method to draw a pentagon in a circle.

This test is for motion pictures, i do shop work for TV & Broadway. I have friends that passed this test after working for there union. & my 1st answer to the skyhook: its what helped Jabbar score all those points in the NBA. (Left handed smokescreen) 

I was told what the SH does over a year ago, time to make phone calls. This test has a few questions with more then one answer

Thanks, for the replies! 

About me: 
Im i member of the United Brotherhood of Carpenters for the past 28 years. Also worked for IATSE local 1 & 4 since the late 70s building scenery.

i have worked on sets for Saturday Night Live, David Letterman, Sesame St, Martha Stewart, Regis & Kelly, Food Network, Today Show, ABC,NBC,CBS & Fox News, Beyonce Plus many others. including Broadway.


----------



## tales (Sep 8, 2010)

Update: Skyhook can be made out of wood, ply-wood or pipe. AKA Skyjack it connects from the wing to the wall or lighting grid. Its a safety brace.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 19, 2010)

tales said:


> ... AKA Skyjack ...


To me, a Skyjack is a brand of scissor/boom lift or material handling machine.





So many names for the same thing, and so many things called the same name.


----------



## tales (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied! derekleffew, there are many things with the same name 
The "scissor/boom" go under aerial work platform's Im certified to use them I cant take the test without the certificate.

I took the test yesterday, the skyhook & Jack question wasn't on this test, as in the past. 
They did ask for the handrail height over the staircase not just the height.

I get the results in a few weeks ill post it 

Thanks, for the help!


----------



## Van (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to say I've never heard the term ' Sky Hook' used, outside of the Theatrical/Production Industry, with anything other than Humor< usually really sarcastic humor> in mind. 
In real construction a Sky Hook is a crane, or a helicopter used for lifting.


----------



## tales (Sep 22, 2010)

Van,
I know the term "' Sky Hook' used, outside of the Theatrical/Production Industry, with anything other than Humor< usually really sarcastic humor> in mind." 

If you are qualified to take the test its a $700 fee, there's no humor on the test. 
I have worked building sets for TV & Broadway since the late 70s, & never heard the word Skyhook.

In local 52 (Motion Picture) the term is used

http://photobucket.com/robert_scenic


----------



## tales (Sep 25, 2010)

Test results were in todays mail


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats! Now the real test, can you get voted in!


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 27, 2010)

tales said:


> Test results were in todays mail


Nice job. Is the vote a formality or is there a chance you still won't get in.


----------



## tales (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks! Yes i have to be voted in. Some of my ex-coworkers are members & will vote for me & hopefully there coworkers will also.
This is based on my experience not just our friendship .


----------



## michaelpm (Aug 11, 2011)

tales said:


> Test results were in todays mail


 
CONGRATS ON PASSING THE TEST LAST YEAR! I am taking the test on august 2oth. I have the book . Did you have have any advice on taking the test . like , timing the practical... staircase, circle hand rail


----------

